# 2 Trips Out to Howards Slough



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

And I still haven't fired a shot. Walked all the way out to the outer dike on the north side. I did see a lot of Swans but no ducks or geese. I sat there till about 4:30 and had a couple of hen pheasants walk down the dike behind me. When they finally saw me they took off. Saw another hen walking in and several took off out of the parking lot as I got to the truck. I know where I'll hunt pheasants next year. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nothing?? :shock: 

May I suggest Al, wear a hat to cover that dome of yours, act small, use stealth and cunning. Use the natural surroundings as cover !! Keep at it Al Hansen, you'll get into them one day. :wink: 

Howard Slough......I remember that place..fire pits, beer cans, hulls scattered every where's, dead coots littering the 'shores'......has it changed much?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fairly clean. I did see some hulls left on the dike. :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Al, Lets plan a get together when things start freezing up.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Will do. Need some in from the north. You taking me to that secret place out west. Also known as Wendover ????? 8)


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Al. I'll take ya out on my boat sometime if youd like. Offers on the table


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I hunted out of a boat in the early 80's. Became a foot soldier after that, I truly need the exercise as .45 can tell you  . I would love to try it again sometime. Thank you for the offer.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Wow, I hunted out of a boat in the early 80's. Became a foot soldier after that, I truly need the exercise as .45 can tell you  . I would love to try it again sometime. Thank you for the offer.


At our age we don't need the exercise....we need a ride !!

I'd take the Gee up on his offer, Al, you've seen how I get back from point B to point A.. :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Are the swans fllying high? Ive been hunting Harolds Crane but there all way to high!!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

rutting said:


> Are the swans fllying high? Ive been hunting Harolds Crane but there all way to high!!


I was out there yesterday, and every swan I saw could have been shot without decoys. They were low and slow. They were all headed out to the lake.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

truemule said:


> rutting said:
> 
> 
> > Are the swans fllying high? Ive been hunting Harolds Crane but there all way to high!!
> ...


+1 I was out at FB last weekend and we had some come within shooting range, but we didnt draw out this year


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like it is time to start making the trek out to watch the swans.

Al, for ducks out there the last couple of years it seems to be hit or miss. One day you are swarmed the next absolutly nothing, but I see that everywhere.

I have only been out to Howard once on opening weekend this year, wound up with one hen teal.


----------

